# FMF RECONNAISSANCE CORPSMAN HM 8427



## SSgtBacon (Oct 13, 2007)

Hey everyone, I am interested in seeing some stuff about our recon corpsmen on here.  If you know anything about the 8427 recruiting, training pipeline, etc., post it.  I am seriously considering crossing over at the end of this enlistment in order to become an FMF Reconnaissance Corpsman.  

SSgt Bacon
XXXXXX, Iraq


----------



## Hitman2/3 (Oct 14, 2007)

Well I can tell you what I know from working and living with them. One thing is that they are called SARC's (Special Amphibious Reconnaissance Corpmen). Just like all FMF Corpsmen they have to go through all the same initial stuff when becoming a FMF Corpsmen. I'm not sure if they can apply before they graduate or if they have to wait until they get to a unit, but I know that Recon, and now MARSOC units are always hurting for SARC's. After they have passed all of that schooling and are officially FMF Corpsmen they become eligible to attempt the Recon screening/ indoc. They have to meet all of the same criteria as a Marine attempting the indoc. In some cases I know the senior SARC (Senior Chief) might hold them to a higher standard in order for them to come over. 

If you prove yourself worthy you'll go to BRC/ ARS, SERE, Jump, Dive, 18D condensed course (were you go to the actuall 18D course minus some things, and do some time in a hospital ER or with an ambulance), and I be leave some type of Dive medicine course. All in all its about a year and a half from start to finish and they usually run them straight through the pipeline. 
Like I said I personally am not a SARC and can only tell you what my SARC described to me. Things might have changed as its been about three years but probably not too much. What I can tell you though is that the SARC's I have met have been some of the hardest men I've ever met, just as hard if not harder than the Recon Marines they take care of. They are extremely competent in both combat medical care and unconventional warfare. Hope this helps.


----------



## Teufel (Mar 20, 2008)

I know several guys who had crossed over.  You would likely start off as an HN or possibly an HM3.  You would skip bootcamp, probably go to field medicine, BRC, well Reconnaissance Training Course or whatever it is called now.  After BRC you would go jump, dive and the first half of the Special Forces medic course (18D).  You will finish the last half when you go back as a senior SARC to be an independent duty corpsman.  I don't know how the assignments get divided up between recon and MSOB.  I would carefully consider which field you would like to go into as they both offer different experiences as the two communities start to branch away from each other.


----------



## lionheart (Aug 10, 2008)

You can screen for recon in corps school or FMTB.  A lot of sacrifice when all your friends are out in the town coking and joking when your preparing.  Waking up early too for dive mo classes on top of your already demanding schedule.  It's not impossible, just takes a lot of discipline...


----------



## PunchDrunkCasper (Oct 17, 2008)

lionheart said:


> You can screen for recon in corps school or FMTB.  A lot of sacrifice when all your friends are out in the town coking and joking when your preparing.  Waking up early too for dive mo classes on top of your already demanding schedule.  It's not impossible, just takes a lot of discipline...



Ive been looking into that as well...Was just wondering, is there anything else that could be said on the subject at hand?

Where I should be at physically for it, any further info on it, etc...


----------



## Teufel (Oct 19, 2008)

*SARC*

What do you want to know?  It's a great program.


----------



## x SF med (Oct 19, 2008)

Hitman2/3 said:


> ...If you prove yourself worthy you'll go to BRC/ ARS, SERE, Jump, Dive, *18D condensed course (were you go to the actuall 18D course minus some things, and do some time in a hospital ER or with an ambulance)*, and I be leave some type of Dive medicine course. All in all its about a year and a half from start to finish and they usually run them straight through the pipeline...


 
Hitman - it's the SOC-M course - it is at Bragg, and it is a portion of what 18D's are required to complete - but it is NOT an 18D condensed course...:doh:... it is one portion of the 18D course - and very senior SARCS may be selected to take the rest of the Special Forces Medical Sergeant's Course - still NOT the 18D course - but the medical portion of it - 18D is an ARMY MOS, and the entire SFQC, plus being an NCO in the Army are required to attain the MOS, 18D...

Not sharpshooting - enlightening and elucidating...  :confused:


----------



## Hitman2/3 (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Teufel (Oct 24, 2008)

Special Amphibious Reconnaissance Corpsman go to the "short course" (SOCM) to become SARCS.  They go back to the 2nd half of the course, to finish the "long course" to become Special Operations Independent Duty Corpsman.


----------



## dredifer (Sep 17, 2011)

Teufel said:


> I know several guys who had crossed over. You would likely start off as an HN or possibly an HM3. You would skip bootcamp, probably go to field medicine, BRC, well Reconnaissance Training Course or whatever it is called now. After BRC you would go jump, dive and the first half of the Special Forces medic course (18D). You will finish the last half when you go back as a senior SARC to be an independent duty corpsman. I don't know how the assignments get divided up between recon and MSOB. I would carefully consider which field you would like to go into as they both offer different experiences as the two communities start to branch away from each other.[/quot
> 
> Will the SARC's role, whether it be in Recon or MARSOC, still be that of an operator first? I was recently told by an HMC that the MARSOC's doc won't operate nearly as much as a Recon doc. And, contradictory to that, I was told by a Captain in the Marine Corps that spent the last 3 years in MARSOC that they are hurting ridiculously bad for SARC's. He said their operational tempo was 7 out/2in, 7 out/2in.
> 
> What're your thoughts?


----------



## Teufel (Sep 18, 2011)

Everyone is hurting for SARCs.  Their operational tempo is ridiculously high.  I don't know what you mean by "operate".  A platoon corpsman does most everything the platoon does.


----------



## dredifer (Sep 18, 2011)

Thank you very much for answering my question! By "operate" I mean will the SARC be viewed as another shooter on the team like that of a SEAL or SF doc? Or will he be primarily a support role?


----------



## policemedic (Sep 18, 2011)

Sometimes, the best medicine is returning fire.

Had to be said and it makes a relevant point


----------



## dredifer (Sep 18, 2011)

touche....I definitely appreciate the feedback to the question.


----------



## Guildc123 (Apr 9, 2012)

Is there a eyesight requirement for SARC? I wear glasses but my vision can be corrected with them. Ive also seen marines with glasses during BRC on surviving the cut, im just wondering because I leave at the end of august for the Navy as a corpsman.


----------



## AWP (Apr 9, 2012)

Guildc123 said:


> Is there a eyesight requirement for SARC? I wear glasses but my vision can be corrected with them. Ive also seen marines with glasses during BRC on surviving the cut, im just wondering because I leave at the end of august for the Navy as a corpsman.


 
You didn't ask this of your recruiter when you enlisted?

There is an eyesight requirement, but I'd get those hard numbers from your recruiter or Google Navy SEAL eyesight requirements and hope the internet is right.


----------



## TLDR20 (Apr 10, 2012)

I teach at SOCM, I can ask the senior chief at work to answer some questions.


----------



## Drew (Sep 14, 2012)

I am getting together an 8427 package myself for after my next deployment


----------



## Desperado (Sep 14, 2012)

Hitman2/3 said:


> What I can tell you though is that the SARC's I have met have been some of the hardest men I've ever met, just as hard if not harder than the Recon Marines they take care of.


 
This ^.

We sent 14 Recon Marines and our Company Corpsman to the 25th I.D. Recondo School, run by some hard SF types who were not long back from Vietnam where they ran it (graduation was a live patrol over there). They said our class was the toughest school in the Pacific. The class was 34 days and started with about 150 soldiers and the 15 of us. It graduated 5 soldiers and the 15 of us. Doc was the Honor Grad. He's a stud to this day and excels in his field to this day.

P.S.  Check that.  Not sure if they ran it over there or were graduates of it over there.


----------



## MOTOMETO (Dec 22, 2012)

I realize this is an old thread, but I found this interesting video on SARC.


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 22, 2012)

It's not that old, I still remember banning the guy who made the post just before yours.


----------



## Blackevo110 (Feb 13, 2013)

HM2 ringing in here. Attending IDC school this summer, prepping for a chance at 8403. Besides the SOFprep and SEALfit, anyone have any other sources for prepping? I'm 27, my window will be closed soon. Thanks gents.


----------



## Blackevo110 (Feb 13, 2013)

Clarification. Im not using 8425 to get into 8403. I would gladly do both.


----------



## Teufel (Feb 13, 2013)

Are you an 8427? You can't go from IDC to SARC IDC without being an 8427 first.


----------



## Blackevo110 (Feb 15, 2013)

I know you can't, I generally know the routes. Short course, long course, etc. I'm not concerned with how to get where I'm headed, Im concerned with my fitness. I've always been a guy who lifts heavy and 1 body part/day. In the past few months I started swimming and i learned the 'combat' side stroke and I forced myself to start running. But my workouts don't leave me the least bit confident i could hack it in BRS/ARC/Dive. What I'm looking for is some real help. I'm on isolated duty right now with limited resources for information, but drive enough to do what is needed. I just don't know what that is.
I gave up lifting heavy after thanksgiving, but so far the only thing thats improved is my swimming. I still can't run 2 miles without breathing wrong and ending in pain (from breathing wrong). I have almost no idea how to train for this. And its actually taking a lot to admit all this openly. So if anyone has a program or some resources, that would certainly be appreciated.


----------



## Teufel (Feb 15, 2013)

Are you going into the SARC pipeline or not?  And it's BRC not BRS.  Lifting will not really help you for BRC.  You need to start running, finning and rucking.  Go to the fitness thread on this site and start there.


----------



## YoungMilo (Aug 4, 2013)

so i have a corpsman contract but am currently in the DEP. what stuff do i need to do physically to prepare for SARC??


----------



## AWP (Aug 4, 2013)

@YoungMilo, per the Site Rules  go post in an Introduction in the correct sub-forum before posting again.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Aug 5, 2013)

YoungMilo said:


> so i have a corpsman contract but am currently in the DEP. what stuff do i need to do physically to prepare for SARC??


What's a SARC and what are the requirements?  
That might help us give you better advice...


----------



## TLDR20 (Aug 5, 2013)

SkrewzLoose said:


> What's a SARC and what are the requirements?
> That might help us give you better advice...



It is a Special Amphibious Reconaissance Corpsman. I got you bud.


----------

